# WTT until July this year!!!



## wtbmummy

Hi guys, 

So July is getting close now and I just wanted to talk to some people who will also be going over to TTC in July and maybe make a big group of buddies to take along with us for the journey :friends:

How are you feeling being so close? Excited yet? Getting nervous? 

xxx

wtbmummy #1
brenn09 #1
Loubie_2012 #1
Peggy80 #2
Snufflepop #1
ljo1984 #3
bookworm0901 #2
pinklizzy #2
Darlin65 #2
Fezzle #1
shondra1234 #5/7


----------



## brenn09

We start at the end of June but I won't be ovulating until July! Wr are so excited and ready to get started!! Right now, no nerves but I imagine as it gets closer the nerves will increase!! 

We have been ThisClose (picture my fingers very close together :haha:) twice now and have moved it back for insurance purposes. No more moving it now, though!! OH and I are struggling with not just trying now anyway so waiting longer isn't possible for us! 

What is keeping you guys waiting? Also, I would love to make a group to take over to ttc groups and discussions! How fun to know your group of supporters and help each other through the next stage!


----------



## Loubie_2012

We're planning on trying in July! Still seems like so far away but I know it's getting closer. We're waiting until we go on holiday in July so excited for two reasons :winkwink: I came off of the pill a couple of weeks ago and we've had unprotected sex twice since then.... it's very unlikely that anything will have happened and we are going to be strict about our July date from now on but it's given me such an indication that I'm going to be a symptom spotter when we do try! Every twinge in my stomach I'm thinking is it normal :haha: I didn't want to be like that when we do try and didn't want to chart or anything as I wanted to be quite relaxed about it but I'm getting that broody that I'm scared I'll become obsessive :dohh:


----------



## brenn09

Loubie_2012 said:


> ...but I'm getting that broody that I'm scared I'll become obsessive :dohh:

I don't want to freak out about trying either but I've been waiting on this so long and I'm soooooo ready to get started on our family that idk how I won't become obsessive. Except maybe talking to you ladies to keep me calm!! OH is struggling with the wait, too so I know he will be quite antsy. He usually knows where I'm at in my cycle generally like I'm waiting to ovulate or waiting on af/on af so he'll be aware of whats going on. I didn't think my oh would ever be this excited to have our first baby. 

All of his excitement just makes my broodiness more unbearable!! I hope hope hope we fall pg quickly. Like everyone does :haha:


----------



## Peggy80

Hi ladies!

I'm waiting until July to Ttc #2! Originally thought we'd wait til September so we'd have at least an 18 month age gap, but as it took us 8 months to get ds, I'm keen to start ASAP!

Got to wait til July though as dh bought me a shark dive for my birthday, it's booked for the end of June. You can't go scuba diving if pregnant so it's a definite no no before then!

Really going to try not to get obsessive this time though as I was a complete nightmare with Ttc #1.


----------



## wtbmummy

Hi guys, so great to see others are going to be TTC at the same time :happydance: 

Hopefully we can all go over to TTC together and help eachother through :) 

Brenn09 sorry to hear you've had to delay twice already, and I know what you mean about struggling not trying already :shy:

Loubie_2012. Seems like we have two things in common we will also be begining our TTC journey on our holiday in July :) and I'm already obsessive so feeling sorry for DH and you ladies on bnb once we do start trying (we wont be telling anyone we know) 

Peggy80 your so lucky to have a little one already but you saying how long it took to get your DS I can defiantly see why you want to get trying sooner. Thing is you just never know how long it will take... Could be straight away or even a year. 

Hmmm being such a planner I am REALLY struggling with the not being able to PLAN when we will have a bfp. I wish we could just know how long it will take and when it will happen :haha: 

Great to meet you girls :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

wtbmummy said:


> Brenn09 sorry to hear you've had to delay twice already, and I know what you mean about struggling not trying already :shy:

:hugs:



wtbmummy said:


> Hmmm being such a planner I am REALLY struggling with the not being able to PLAN when we will have a bfp. I wish we could just know how long it will take and when it will happen :haha:

I am such a planner, too- I have been planning ttc for 3 years now!! :haha: I would feel so much better about delaying our ttc journey if I knew for sure when I would get my BFP! At least we'll all have each other to take the journey with- I know I'll need someone to calm me down!!!


----------



## Snufflepop

Hi everybody! 
Can I join too?! We will be ttc #1 from July the 1st and I can't wait! It feels like the closer it gets the slower the time is passing. 

We are waiting as we just bought a house in January but it needed major work which we have given ourselves 6 months to do before we add ttc into the mix.

Does anybody else have specific reasons for picking July? 

Be nice to get to know each other before we all move across!


----------



## wtbmummy

Brenn09, Looks like we'll both be going crazy with planning and symptom spotting :haha: I bet you've got your names already? DH and I have :thumbup: It's awful you've had to wait so long, I'm sooooo impatient and only been waiting since last June and firstly I had to convince DH that he wanted them too :winkwink: We'll keep each other kind of sane..... hopefully :dohh:

Snufflepop, Hi welcome :flower: Congratulations on the house and hope you get all the work done that you want to :thumbup: 
For DH and I the date changed a few times. When I was really struggling I asked him if we could have a preliminary date (We decided on September) Then DH said he didn't want to wait that long and moved it forward to May. DH started a new job after that and his probation doesn't finish until the end of May so as I would like a Spring/Summer baby we decided on our holiday in July to start TTC:happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

I was originally waiting until aug-oct but now I'm focusing on July I think. (I should ovulate late July) it'll be my third baby and I'm getting very excited now eeeeek.


----------



## brenn09

Welcome, to the new ladies!! I'm so excited to get to know you and move over with you! I'll be ovulating (if my cycle stays the same- it's been a bit wonky the last three times) around July 10th, so that'll be our first time trying- can't wait until we're all over there together!!! :hugs:



wtbmummy said:


> Brenn09, Looks like we'll both be going crazy with planning and symptom spotting :haha: I bet you've got your names already? DH and I have :thumbup: It's awful you've had to wait so long, I'm sooooo impatient and only been waiting since last June and firstly I had to convince DH that he wanted them too :winkwink: We'll keep each other kind of sane..... hopefully :dohh:

I am all about the planning :blush: If you look in my journal, I've already worked out our first three potential due dates, if my cycles stay the same. :dohh: I am horrible at symptom spotting, too- I've been tracking my cycles for about a year and trying to keep track of them so I won't go nuts my first cycle with psychotic symptom spotting but I get the feeling it isn't going to be a very easy two week wait!!! 

OH and I have a top picks girl names list and a ridiculously long list of boy names- we can't decide on a boy name at all! :dohh: I want something a tad unusual and he wants some really boring ones :haha:

I've been so impatient but generally feeling better since we really decided on July. Going back and forth was breaking my heart (May-July-May-July). Glad it's been decided and we can move forward now!!! Thankfully, I started working full time next week and graduate the week after that so I'll stay busy in that way and I have a ton of books I would like to read on my Amazon wishlist so I'll be getting started on that :haha: Plus, I have you lovely ladies to chat with daily so it really eases my stress.

On another note, I have worked hard to get down to my ideal weight this last year, and I made it!! :happydance: This issue is now, I've lost 3-4 MORE pounds unintentionally (stress :dohh:) and I realized yesterday that my BMI is 19.5-19.7. I realize BMI isn't very indicative of health but I also know that when you get down in the 18 range, your body may stop/struggle to ovulate. The last two cycles, for the first time EVER, I have spotted for about 3 days before AF arrives, then 3-4 after she leaves. Do you guys think its my BMI or just a couple wacky cycles? I'm eager to see what happens this cycle. I'm also working on putting on at least 3 more lbs, which puts my BMI back into the 20 range. I haven't been working out in the last few weeks, which I think may be why I dropped the weight- losing muscle? And due to stress, I haven't been very hungry. I think focusing on eating a lot of protein and working out should help me put back on 3 or 4 lbs. What do you guys think?

Have a good day, ladies!!


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow I can totally relate to everything on here- thank goodness I found you ladies!! 

I am tracking my cycles too and if it stays the same I will be ovulating about 3rd/4th July so DH and I will be starting right on July 1st to try and make the most of the first cycle! 

And yes not only do we have future names picked but we already refer to the (future) bump by name.....(wow... Just read that back and boy do I sound crazy!) I will be a wreck when first tww comes around, every little twinge will be analysed! Will end up driving myself nuts.....!


----------



## wtbmummy

I too have worked out the first three due dates based on my current cycle and ovulation predictions. It seems mad even when I'm doing these crazy things but it's hard to stop :shy: I'm all about researching the best of everything too. From what car seat to buy to what method of feeding and sleeping we will do. (Even though most people say they didnt stick to their original plan) 

And Snufflepop we too already call our non children by name, whether speaking in pg form (bump by name) or looking forward to their future when they are older and quoting how we will talk to them, by name :haha: 

Think we're all slightly baby mad in the July WTT thread :winkwink:


----------



## Loubie_2012

I'm with all of you on the planning craziness! I hate not knowing for sure when we will actually have a baby. I focused loads on planning our wedding but at least with that you know the day you are aiming towards with WTT you have the date you can try but no assurances that a baby will be straight after. If only I had a crystal ball! :dohh:

Well I know I'm going to be symptom spotting for sure now because of us not being careful the other week. I'm questioning everything:dohh: Today I have toothache and I'm googling to see if that's a sign lol. I think my body is adjusting to coming off the pill so everything seems different to me. It's scary because I know I won't be pregnant but I'm scared about drinking alcohol (we've had a busy weekend on a 'booze cruise') just in case there's a chance I am! I said to DH that that's definitely it for the accidents because waiting for AF is driving me crazy and we aren't technically trying yet. If we just NTNP until July I'd be a nervous wreck :haha: I'd prefer to know after July that I should be looking for symptoms (that it's allowed!) as we'll be properly trying.

As for baby names I'm constantly asking DH what he thinks of names but I don't want to get anything decided until I'm pregnant and quite far along. It's funny because my friends know me as being the impatient one (I'm one of those people that looks up spoilers for TV shows and spoils the surprise for myself) but with the baby we are actually pretty certain that we will be team yellow. I'm also thinking I'd probably have two names of each sex until we meet him/her to see what suits them. We'll see how my resolve holds with that though!


----------



## Peggy80

Lol you guys crack me up! I had spreadsheets when Ttc #1 to work out due dates, although it was quite tricky as I have irregular periods.

What are you all planning on using? I'm thinking of using opk's as last time I skipped a period and it drove me insane, I kept getting bfn's but no period, so after that I used opk's so at least I would know that the big O had actually happened. I never got into the temping though, I don't really understand it.

I've just realised that I should probably start on the prenatal vitamins, I started 3 months before last time. Is there anything else we should start now?

It's May this week!!:happydance:


----------



## wtbmummy

Loubie_2012- That is EXACTLY how I feel. I wish we could just know the exact date and time we will conceive and just KNOW there is a baby straight after! Im such a planner about everything and have even been naughty and bought a few items of unisex Winnie the pooh clothes :shy: (was a GREAT deal on ebay) I spent the whole of last year planning the wedding down to the last detail and noone could believe how smoothly it went. (Thanks to my months of planning and stressing) DH is convinced we will be lucky and be the people that get pg right away. I love his optimism but our best friends are trying with no luck so far and I see its hard on her. (I haven't even told her I'm off the pill as dont want to upset her if we get there first) 

Peggy80 - I have lists upon lists upon lists of what we will need, a rough and detailed pricing. 3 possible due dates of my first 3 O's after we start trying. I have purchased some clothes (second hand and a bargin, 6items of genuine Winne the pooh clothes for £10 when just the hat costs that much new) 

Also I have been taking prenatels since Jan 1st. I take folic acid and iron (i dont eat red meat so kinda needed anyway) We found some that were his and hers and are considering them but there £15 (for both sets) What are other people currently taking/going to take????

Interesting fact - did you know lots of new born babies that have their umbilical cord cut straight away after birth go on to suffer with jaundice (lack iron) in the days to follow????

As for opk's hoping to know my cycle pretty well by then so hoping not to need them but will prob get a few. Last month when I O'd I had hot flushes for three days. I also have an app on my phone that tracks my cycles and when I'm fertile, seems pretty accurate so far ;) and yippy its May today exactly 2months ladies!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wtbmummy

Peggy80 - can I just ask, looking into the opk kits I can get a bundle on ebay quiet cheaply (about £5 for 50) but how many do you roughly use each month? Is it worth me getting 50 or 20? Also the listings are privete so noone else can see I have bought them if someone happens across my ebay profile. (Thought everyone might like to know that) 
:hugs:


----------



## Peggy80

wtbmummy said:


> Peggy80 - can I just ask, looking into the opk kits I can get a bundle on ebay quiet cheaply (about £5 for 50) but how many do you roughly use each month? Is it worth me getting 50 or 20? Also the listings are privete so noone else can see I have bought them if someone happens across my ebay profile. (Thought everyone might like to know that)
> :hugs:

It really depends on what your cycles are like, mine are irregular so I would use more than someone with a regular cycle as I have to start based on my shortest cycle. If you've got a regular one though and a good idea of when you usually ovulate you would probably only use 3 or 4 each month. 

Depends what you're like though as I've seen people on here who test a few times a day, whereas I would just test once a day!!


----------



## wtbmummy

Peggy80 said:


> wtbmummy said:
> 
> 
> Peggy80 - can I just ask, looking into the opk kits I can get a bundle on ebay quiet cheaply (about £5 for 50) but how many do you roughly use each month? Is it worth me getting 50 or 20? Also the listings are privete so noone else can see I have bought them if someone happens across my ebay profile. (Thought everyone might like to know that)
> :hugs:
> 
> It really depends on what your cycles are like, mine are irregular so I would use more than someone with a regular cycle as I have to start based on my shortest cycle. If you've got a regular one though and a good idea of when you usually ovulate you would probably only use 3 or 4 each month.
> 
> Depends what you're like though as I've seen people on here who test a few times a day, whereas I would just test once a day!!Click to expand...

Like I said in my previous post I'm hoping not to need them but TBH I know nothing about them so thought I would check and ask... Depends if I stay on a regular cycle as you say. I think I will discuss with DH and see if he thinks its worth it :shrug:


----------



## wtbmummy

Its getting closer girls :happydance: 

Are you all prepared??? 

:hugs:


----------



## Snufflepop

I don't know about anyone else but I am starting to get butterflies in my tummy now when I think about how close we are to TTC!
I am super excited but I don't like the element of unknown-ness! Like how long will it take to conceive and how will I feel etc. I like to be in control and be able to plan for things but when we start BD I won't have any control over the outcome! Argh! 

Also as this will be our first child there is also the (totally irrational) fear of wow am I really ready (we are both 100% ready) for this. It's like for 99% of the time I wish I was already PG and then the odd 1% i am worrying about it being such a big step to take!

How is everybody else feeling?


----------



## wtbmummy

Hi snufflepop, I've been having LOADS of those irrational thoughts myself this last week and it's been awful. Even had a horrible dream last night :cry: 

But today a friend brought her baby into work and I had to leave the room before I started crying :cry: Guess those fears are natural with our firsts going into the unknown but the longing is harder. 

Im sure we'll be fine when we get their though..... I hope :shrug: 

So glad Im not the only one getting nervous as the time approaches :winkwink: Thanks snufflepop for sharing in the irrational worry. I feel a bit more normal now :winkwink:


----------



## brenn09

As prepared as I can be! I'm just ready to get this show on the road! It feels like time is standing still since school ended last week! OH and I think we may be waiting until the end of July to start trying so that doesn't help my patience!

I haven't had any irrational fears lately but I think it is just because it feels so far away! When I thought it was in May I definitely started being worried it wasn't the right time or we weren't ready!! When I found out we had to wait I wasn't scared anymore!


----------



## bookworm0901

I'm so ready and excited! I love being pregnant! 

We are ttc#2 and I want my kids close. The reason I picked July is because my LO turns 1 in August and I wanted to do it near his first bday. 

I think I'll do what I did last time, opks, soft cups and conceive plus, I guess. I also temped last time, I think I'll wait on that this time unless it starts taking a while to happen and ill step it up and start temping. 

I was an obsessive freak with my first so I want to be more laid back! LO took 3 months of trying and it happened on a month where I was busy moving and wasn't thinking about it as much.


----------



## Peggy80

bookworm0901 said:


> I was an obsessive freak with my first so I want to be more laid back! LO took 3 months of trying and it happened on a month where I was busy moving and wasn't thinking about it as much.

Lol this is what I was like, said beforehand that I wouldn't get obsessed, but that didn't last very long, don't know how dh put up with me. The month we got the bfp I'd thrown a strop as dh wouldn't do the deed on O day! Really want to be more relaxed this time, but we'll see!

As for irrational thoughts, I keep worrying how I'll cope with another, and also being pregnant and looking after Thomas. Plus T is quite a chilled baby so what if the next one is a complete nightmare!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Peggy80 said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> I was an obsessive freak with my first so I want to be more laid back! LO took 3 months of trying and it happened on a month where I was busy moving and wasn't thinking about it as much.
> 
> Lol this is what I was like, said beforehand that I wouldn't get obsessed, but that didn't last very long, don't know how dh put up with me. The month we got the bfp I'd thrown a strop as dh wouldn't do the deed on O day! Really want to be more relaxed this time, but we'll see!
> 
> As for irrational thoughts, I keep worrying how I'll cope with another, and also being pregnant and looking after Thomas. Plus T is quite a chilled baby so what if the next one is a complete nightmare!!Click to expand...

That is my fear too!! I mean, I can't get the perfect baby twice right? :haha: my nephew was a high needs baby and my LO is the opposite. I definitely worry that my next one won't be so laid back. 

I also tried to be laid back but got immediately obsessed. I'm actually wanting to do some small things to try and sway for a girl, which will probably stress me even more. :dohh:


----------



## Peggy80

I'd quite like another boy but not really sure how much is true about aiming for a particular sex? Although as I said, we had only done the deed a few days before o rather than on the day or just after, so maybe there is something in it?

Last time I wanted a boy, everything seemed to point towards a boy, I had a reading done and that said I would conceive a boy within the next month, which I did, and the Chinese chart said boy. But the reading also said I would have a girl April 14, so hope that means birth and not conception otherwise I'm in for a long wait to get pregnant :haha:

I was worried about the big change in life of having #1 but now I feel as if he has always been here, so I guess another would just fit in as well :thumbup:


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi, we're going to TTC #2 in July. We had originally planned for this month but I have booked to go away for a festival in July so wanted to wait until after that.
I flip between being excited and terrified about having two children!


----------



## Peggy80

Seems we've all got the same fears! I also keep thinking how nice it would be to be pregnant again, and then I give myself a reality check about how tired I was and all the naps I used to have that will be impossible next time around :haha:

Ooh and all the hormones! It's all worth it though :cloud9:


----------



## bookworm0901

Peggy80 said:


> I'd quite like another boy but not really sure how much is true about aiming for a particular sex? Although as I said, we had only done the deed a few days before o rather than on the day or just after, so maybe there is something in it?
> 
> Last time I wanted a boy, everything seemed to point towards a boy, I had a reading done and that said I would conceive a boy within the next month, which I did, and the Chinese chart said boy. But the reading also said I would have a girl April 14, so hope that means birth and not conception otherwise I'm in for a long wait to get pregnant :haha:
> 
> I was worried about the big change in life of having #1 but now I feel as if he has always been here, so I guess another would just fit in as well :thumbup:

Have a girl April 14? If that's birth date then you might get pregnant in July! :happydance: It will be exciting to see if it happens. 

I feel exactly the same about my LO- I don't get the same free time I used to have but I don't miss it, and whenever I get a babysitter and go out with DH I just think about LO the whole time. :dohh: Breaks are definitely nice but my new "normal" is better. 

I will miss my pregnancy naps! BLISS!


----------



## Snufflepop

Bookworm - we are trying for a pink sway too! We will be thrilled with either but I have wanted a girl since forever and so has DH. We are not going totally OTT with it but mainly just looking at diet and maybe timing. Are you doing anything specific?

However part of me thinks its down to fate and you get what you are meant to have regardless of anything else! Plus little boys are super cute too! Football and cowboys and dinosaurs......

Nice to see a few new ladies too- more of us to move to TTC together - in 6 weeks - eeeek!


----------



## Peggy80

bookworm0901 said:


> Have a girl April 14? If that's birth date then you might get pregnant in July! :happydance: It will be exciting to see if it happens.
> 
> I feel exactly the same about my LO- I don't get the same free time I used to have but I don't miss it, and whenever I get a babysitter and go out with DH I just think about LO the whole time. :dohh: Breaks are definitely nice but my new "normal" is better.
> 
> I will miss my pregnancy naps! BLISS!

yeah I think if I get pregnant first go I'll definitely be putting my money on a girl :haha:

Shouldn't think we'll be quite that lucky though!


----------



## Peggy80

Snufflepop said:


> Nice to see a few new ladies too- more of us to move to TTC together - in 6 weeks - eeeek!

6 weeks, yey!! This year seems to have gone so fast for me.

Started my TTC journal, didn't see the point in starting a WTT one when it's so close! :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

I'm thinking of NTNP in July/aug then ttc from sept onwards. Last two months my opk's have been driving me mad! Positives for like a week I've never had that before and no ewcm, no ov pain (had a few niggles but was 4 days before expected ov day. I don't have a clue and hoping my cycles arnt going to mess up all of a sudden.


----------



## bookworm0901

ljo1984 said:


> I'm thinking of NTNP in July/aug then ttc from sept onwards. Last two months my opk's have been driving me mad! Positives for like a week I've never had that before and no ewcm, no ov pain (had a few niggles but was 4 days before expected ov day. I don't have a clue and hoping my cycles arnt going to mess up all of a sudden.

AF still arriving when expected?


----------



## ljo1984

It did last month, so would appear to ovulate when I still should but see what this month brings. I should have ovulated fri/sat, but getting positive opk's since Tuesday. I ran out Friday lol. But getting so many positives and no other symptoms to pin point it its a bit dangerous really ha ha. I was previously relying on my cycle as method of contraception! Only one more month to go though after AF!


----------



## Peggy80

That's kinda what we are doing, not using any contraception, but just avoiding fertile time.
Seems strange for you to get so many positive opk's though :shrug:


----------



## bookworm0901

Just started AF today. should get just one more in June and then I'm officially ttc! I should ovulate very early July!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I'm really hoping its a fluke! I might use my fertility monitor next month as my sil used it to get her last baby so she gave me her left over sticks lol. Then nights have a break July and aug n dtd whenever then start full force in sept.


----------



## Darlin65

We will be trying in July. DS 1st birthday is the 9th (party the 7th) I should ov around the 11th, then we leave for our familymoon the 19th :winkwink: I am hoping for an early positive while we are on vacation :haha: We will be gone just over a week. 

Hoping we catch quick. We did with our pregnancy in December. I'm getting a small case of cold feet tho that something may go wrong again :cry: I don't think either of us would be able to handle going though it again. Not just the mc but DS has a heart defect and only one functioning lung. He's happy and doing well but still scary. If that can happen unexpectedly (Found out after birth) even worse is possible :(

Getting super anxious. Part of me just wishes that he would give in to trying in June :haha: He won't I've tried :dohh:


----------



## Peggy80

I'm sorry for your loss Darlin :hugs:, but I'm sure June will go super quick and July will be here before we know it.

I don't have a clue when my July cycle will start, hate having irregular cycles! But it sounds like we should have some testing in July too from you girls :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

Darlin65 said:


> We will be trying in July. DS 1st birthday is the 9th (party the 7th) I should ov around the 11th, then we leave for our familymoon the 19th :winkwink: I am hoping for an early positive while we are on vacation :haha: We will be gone just over a week.
> 
> Hoping we catch quick. We did with our pregnancy in December. I'm getting a small case of cold feet tho that something may go wrong again :cry: I don't think either of us would be able to handle going though it again. Not just the mc but DS has a heart defect and only one functioning lung. He's happy and doing well but still scary. If that can happen unexpectedly (Found out after birth) even worse is possible :(
> 
> Getting super anxious. Part of me just wishes that he would give in to trying in June :haha: He won't I've tried :dohh:

I think if you've had a previous loss especially these feelings are totally normal! I had a mmc first time around. Whe ttc my youngest I had a chemical then fell on with her 4 month later but had bleeding so thought the worst again. Really hate first tri with the anxiety of loss. X


----------



## Fezzle

Nice to meet you all- I just joined and will be TTC in July too! I've never been pregnant before, and have never tried to be, so this is all new territory for me. The main reason we're waiting until July is my OH and I are going on holiday for the last two weeks of June when we're hiring a campervan to drive around France!


----------



## Peggy80

:hi:
Your camper van holiday sounds cool!

If you've got any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Snufflepop

Welcome Fezzle! It will be my 1st time too so it's nice to meet another lady in the same position! Your holiday sounds fab, make the most of one last child free holiday!


----------



## Darlin65

Fezzle said:


> Nice to meet you all- I just joined and will be TTC in July too! I've never been pregnant before, and have never tried to be, so this is all new territory for me. The main reason we're waiting until July is my OH and I are going on holiday for the last two weeks of June when we're hiring a campervan to drive around France!

:wave: You're vacation sounds awesome :happydance:

I'm sure you will learn a lot on here. I know I did! :haha: Have you started your vitamins and flic acid yet?


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the welcomes!

This week I'm going to get some more vitamins/supplements specifically for conception and fertility (for the OH too!), though I realised the Boots Hair, Skin & Nails vitamins I've been taking for years has a lot of what I need to take in it! The funny thing is, when my best friend got married about 10 years ago, we took prenatal vitamins to try to make our hair grow faster before her wedding!


----------



## Darlin65

Fezzle said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> This week I'm going to get some more vitamins/supplements specifically for conception and fertility (for the OH too!), though I realised the Boots Hair, Skin & Nails vitamins I've been taking for years has a lot of what I need to take in it! The funny thing is, when my best friend got married about 10 years ago, we took prenatal vitamins to try to make our hair grow faster before her wedding!

Just curious what others do...

What vitamins are you making OH take?


----------



## Fezzle

My OH is not the best example as he's been taking a load of vitamins and supplements already- he's been a bit unwell and tired for months and went a bit crazy buying anything he read might help, and blood tests finally showed it was glandular fever! But, he's still taking them all until they run out so I need to see what he's already got and what he wants to continue/start. He's much more paranoid about his fertility (mostly due to 'substances' from his past, but not recent past!) so I'm actually going to try to keep him from going overboard! I'm thinking a multivitamin specifically for men for conceiving. Also I've been reading about coenzyme q10 for both of us (especially since we are older!).


----------



## Peggy80

I've just started taking the pre pregnancy/pregnancy ones. I think it's just the folic acid that's the really important bit?

Not getting DH to take anything and didn't last time. He's got a better diet than me, and would refuse to take them anyway :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Oooops I just bought homebirth hypnobirthing cd set from a lady! Lol hopefully not much longer till I can use it! Was a bargain so couldn't resist it ha ha.


----------



## Peggy80

:rofl:
Love it, I don't think I need to buy any baby related items as we've got everything from last time. 

Unless it's a girl..........

So once we're all pregnant who is finding out the sex and who is staying on team yellow?


----------



## Fezzle

I think I am going to really want to know, but my OH really wants to be Team Yellow! So, if all goes well, probably Team Yellow for the first one, but find out for the second.


----------



## pinklizzy

We were team yellow last time and I think we will be again x


----------



## Peggy80

We stayed yellow last time, but we both really wanted a boy, and it's the clearest thing I remember after the birth, the midwife said "it's a boy!" And me and DH just grinned at each other!

Will probably stay yellow again as if we find out and it's pink then I'll end up spending loads of money! Whereas after the birth I won't have the time nor the energy to shop :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

I like the idea of a surprise but I have to know. :blush: if I have a girl, I hope she likes blue though cause I'm not replacing all of my LOs stuff lol.


----------



## Darlin65

ljo1984 said:


> Oooops I just bought homebirth hypnobirthing cd set from a lady! Lol hopefully not much longer till I can use it! Was a bargain so couldn't resist it ha ha.

I bought some mat clothes this weekend. We checked out a second hand store I had been dying to go in. It sells baby stuff and maternity things. I know last time the maternity clothes about broke us and that was after I received a very generous gift card from a friend and mil bought me some items. Jeans alone here were like $80! :shock: I got 2 pairs of jeans that were $ and $10 and a top for $4. DH was all for it because he knows how crazy expensive clothes are :winkwink:

As for vitamins...
We both are taking a multi vitamin. I am taking folic acid and vitamin C with it. I also want to take some calcium and magnesium. When DH gets paid I will go buy them. A friend sent me a link thing to the girly diet and vitamins to take. I figure if nothing else it gives me something to occupy my mind and something to do for now :haha:

We will for sure be finding out! I can't not know :haha: his family has a big thing with not finding out or not telling everyone else. I can't do it. Maybe if we decide to have a 3rd and we already have a boy and girl but otherwise I can't lol I enjoy getting ready for baby during pregnancy and doing a special nursery.
 



Attached Files:







photo (38).jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ljo1984

Well if a bargain pops up why not lol! Also I can put them on my iPhone (I already have the hospital version on cause I bought it before I switched to hb) then will sell it on and get simillar price back for it anyway! 
I was team yellow with my previous babies and will stay team yellow again, I love not knowing its just the best lol. 
I've nothing to buy really except I want a crib for the bedroom this time and keep Moses basket downstairs. Eeeek I'm so excited ha ha. Although my two girls behaviours at the moment I'm thinking I must be insane!!


----------



## Darlin65

I know what you mean! DS has been a bit of a terror the past couple of days :( But I know it won't last :winkwink:

We will need another crib for the baby because DS will still be in his and we need a double stroller. If we have a boy then we shouldn't need much but if we have a girl I will of course be going crazy :haha: DH is fully aware though lol 

I can't wait either! :happydance: I loved pregnancy last time. I felt great and loved my bump. Everything went very smoothly for us even if it wasn't according to plan (c-section, supposed to be natural water birth)


----------



## ljo1984

My first was hormone drip, epidural and forceps, nothing at all like the natural active birth I dreamt of :-( so planned a home water birth for second, waters went and there was spotting of meconium in it, transferred me and I was pushing on arrival! I should have refused to move, it was thick meconium then fair enough but green specs and over 40 week was obvious her bowels were just ready and my instincts knew that grrrrr. So this time I'm determined to finally get my dream birth. Everything crossed anyway! X


----------



## Darlin65

We had to have a c-section because he was breech. MW told me I am the perfect candidate for a vbac. She actually had a section with her first baby and a vaginal with the second. We will have had proper healing time between births and everything too :D The only thing I dislike is that I can't get in the water :( With vbac you have to have constant monitoring and the equipment is not waterproof. She did tell me they were pushing for waterproof equipment at the hospital though and they may have it by the time I deliver #2 :happydance: 

I'm honestly afraid a vbac will be more painful than the average birth because I get horrible pain now just with gas :( Worries me but if given the option I am totally going for it!


----------



## ljo1984

Why constant monitoring? Over here your treated as a normal birth and can still have water/land no constant monitoring. Booooo.


----------



## pinklizzy

I'd love to have a home birth next time around, my first was breech so I was told I had to be in hospital. We live really near the midwife led-unit too, just around the corner really so even if I had to go there I would like to stay at home for as long as possible. Just need to convince my OH though!


----------



## Darlin65

Here it's considered more dangerous and is standard protocol but they usually do constant monitoring with normal vag births unless you need in the water.


----------



## Peggy80

I really wanted a water birth, but went overdue and had to be induced so then it wasn't an option :nope:


----------



## Darlin65

:( we are still allowed water birth even if we are induced here funny how things are so different


----------



## Peggy80

It is strange how the rules are different!


----------



## bookworm0901

I loved my birth with LO. I'm worried I won't like my next one lol. The only problem was that my bladder stopped working after the birth and I would pee myself for weeks if I let my bladder get too full. Do your kegels, ladies. ;) I hope I can get the perfect birth experience twice!!


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh constant monitoring as standard! Screw that lol I hated it with my first, so restrictive I couldn't move from the bed cause it kept popping off! Grrrr.


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow! As a first timer I know what birth I would like (water birth) but reading the comments from you ladies I'm wondering if I am being too optimistic in assuming everything will go smoothly! 

I am taking pre natal supplements as well as calcium and magnesium as we are trying to sway pink and I've heard that they favour girls! 

As for finding out the gender I love the idea of team yellow but in practice I am way too impatient to not find out! Plus as its our first it will be nice to know what colour clothes and nursery stuff to buy!


----------



## ljo1984

Everything can go perfectly fine, sometimes problems do occur! Other things are based on guidelines. Eg my first that all happened before my waters had gone and 24hours later my contractions wernt good enough for them. I was uneducated on these things, now I'd trust my instincts if I felt baby was ok I'd refuse any intervention. In fact now I wouldn't even inform them unless there was mec in waters, I had a temp etc. not nice having time limits over your head, it's stressful which doesn't help labour start at all.


----------



## shondra1234

Want to join the forum. We are considering trying to have just one more. We have six (his hers and ours). Nervous that I may not be able to juggle it all, but so good so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Darlin65

These thing are just coincidence and what we went through was nothing dangerous :winkwink: One thing I do suggest is monitoring for breech position as early as 30wks! If we could have turned him sooner we could have done the water birth. Keep in mind these things do happen for a reason though. LO was breech but they couldn't turn him. We found out after the fact that he has a heart condition and only one functioning lung we were not aware of during pregnancy. He probably would not have survived a reg birth because it would have been too stressful for him. Just remember whatever happens it will be perfect because you get your baby and there is nothing better than that! :hugs:

Based on my situation I almost like the section because I got to stay in the hospital longer. Gave me more time to bond with LO without others being there 24/7 and the nurses did all the dirty work :haha: plus when I got home people waited on me constantly and I got to stay in my nightgown with no judgement :rofl:


----------



## Peggy80

Snufflepop said:


> Wow! As a first timer I know what birth I would like (water birth) but reading the comments from you ladies I'm wondering if I am being too optimistic in assuming everything will go smoothly!
> 
> I am taking pre natal supplements as well as calcium and magnesium as we are trying to sway pink and I've heard that they favour girls!
> 
> As for finding out the gender I love the idea of team yellow but in practice I am way too impatient to not find out! Plus as its our first it will be nice to know what colour clothes and nursery stuff to buy!

I think it's just a case of putting what your preferences are in your birth plan, but just be prepared to be flexible in case things don't go quite to plan.


----------



## Peggy80

shondra1234 said:


> Want to join the forum. We are considering trying to have just one more. We have six (his hers and ours). Nervous that I may not be able to juggle it all, but so good so far. :thumbup:

:hi:
Wow six already, you're brave!!


----------



## shondra1234

Peggy80 said:


> :hi:
> Wow six already, you're brave!!

Well we only have four at home with us, so really 
adding number 5.


----------



## Peggy80

And I'm worrying about 2 being hard work :haha:


----------



## wtbmummy

Wow so lots has been going on since I last came onto this thread. Hello to all you new guys I've added you all to the list :thumbup: 

It's really getting close now being June on Saturday :shock: Where on earth did May go???? :haha:

So as for finding out the sex thats something we will definitely be doing. Then from that moment we will be calling the baby by it's name instead of bump:haha: I honestly don't know how on earth people manage to wait knowing they could find out. Good for you girls but I'm WAY to impatient :blush: 

I'm not sure what is going on with my cycles atm :shrug: According to my phone app I'm three days late but every opk I did was N but they didnt arrive until after when the phone app says I should of O'd :nope: BUT.... We were always protected during that time. So I think that possibly after 12 years of various BC my cycles are still way out of sink :nope: Now I'm notsure how long it's going to take :dohh:

Any advice????? :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh may has gone by in a Flash! So quick! My AF turned up a week early after another week of positive opk's! No idea what's going on! Gonna use my fertility monitor this month I think.


----------



## Snufflepop

Pretty much down to one month to go now ladies- sooo exciting! The last month has really gone quickly. 

We will be ntnp after AF in June so really only about three weeks to go! Must be the first time I have ever looked forward to getting AF!

When is everybody else moving over to ttc?


----------



## Darlin65

Well I'm hoping this bean sticks but not feeling confident at all about it :( this pregnancy just feels off. I think it may be a chemical. Waiting Until 6wks to see the mw. If I'm right though this would help line up my cycles so I o on our honeymoon in July rather than before.


----------



## Snufflepop

Darlin65 said:


> Well I'm hoping this bean sticks but not feeling confident at all about it :( this pregnancy just feels off. I think it may be a chemical. Waiting Until 6wks to see the mw. If I'm right though this would help line up my cycles so I o on our honeymoon in July rather than before.


Fingers crossed your little bean is a sticky one!


----------



## Darlin65

Totally unexpected. Based on bd we conceived on DH birthday and baby will be due on our 8yr anniversary. I actually was trying to avoid it butI had a 2nd lh surge


----------



## ljo1984

Aw congrats, hope you have a sticky one in there! I got dd2 the one month I wasn't trying (to avoid an Xmas baby!) lol. I'm having second thought about NTNP from July now I got AF a week early! That would give me a march dd and that's getting even further away from a summer baby after two winter ones lol and going by the weather this march/April that was pretty much winter too rather than spring!


----------



## Darlin65

I didn't want to do the winter baby thing wither :haha: If we caught in July we would have an April baby which would be fine. I didn't go very many places with DS the 1st month. I could just stay in for the first couple of weeks til May lol


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh mine would have been April but now bumped back to end of march, it's only a week but in my head it seems like a massive difference lol plus it's be Xmas, dd2 birthday dd1 birthday my birthday, oh birthday, my mum and dads birthday then another baby's birthday (if I fell on first month that it) that's a whole lot of out goings in 3 months :-/ ha ha


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi!
I skimmed a tad, but not all the pages. :)
We're WTT until July as well to avoid having the baby on/near the stepkids' birthdays (oh, the drama the hubby's ex would cause over THAT). I'd love to join in & have some buddies who are at the same spot as we are!


----------



## Bibliophile

Getting highly nervous... Had 2 m/cs 5 years ago with the ex and every day that's closer to July is getting me a little more worried.
But it was very lucky that hubby was out of town when I O'd this cycle as those hormones are seriously taking control around that time! Lol. (Hoping he'll be out of town for the next egg, too.)


----------



## Bibliophile

Read further (sorry, not trying to flood the thread...) and I am also a planner. And I love obsessing, too. Lol. And yes, we already have a name. Well... a girl name. I have 5 brothers, a nephew and 2 stepsons. One sister. Hubby has one brother. I (and the rest of my family) desperately want a girl. So I refuse to think about a boy until I have to.

I think that makes it obvious that we WILL be finding out what the baby is. Lol.

Um... Sorry, don't remember who it was. But the hypnobirthing? Let me know what you think of it? I ran across it last week & I'm really interested. I think the doc & hubby actually don't understand how much I want to keep everything natural. I told them I *want* to do it naturally but I'm not going to be throwing a fit if something happens and we have to change. I think they took that as "She's going to ask for drugs as soon as labor really gets underway." Lol.


----------



## Kuawen

Hello ladies! Is it too late to join? DH and I are planning to begin ttc #1 I'm late July (on our Hawaii honeymoon cruise). Even though I'm scheduled to O on August 1st it still counts as ttc in July doesn't it? I'm really hoping to make some ttc buddies as I'm going to be going through some medical stuff too but we're very hopeful that we'll have the green light to ttc by then.


----------



## Snufflepop

Welcome new ladies! Nice to meet a few more July ttc'ers! Fingers crossed for lots of spring/summer babies next year!


----------



## ljo1984

Bibliophile said:


> Read further (sorry, not trying to flood the thread...) and I am also a planner. And I love obsessing, too. Lol. And yes, we already have a name. Well... a girl name. I have 5 brothers, a nephew and 2 stepsons. One sister. Hubby has one brother. I (and the rest of my family) desperately want a girl. So I refuse to think about a boy until I have to.
> 
> I think that makes it obvious that we WILL be finding out what the baby is. Lol.
> 
> Um... Sorry, don't remember who it was. But the hypnobirthing? Let me know what you think of it? I ran across it last week & I'm really interested. I think the doc & hubby actually don't understand how much I want to keep everything natural. I told them I *want* to do it naturally but I'm not going to be throwing a fit if something happens and we have to change. I think they took that as "She's going to ask for drugs as soon as labor really gets underway." Lol.

Hypnobirthing is fab (well I think so lol) kept me relaxed and focused and its nice when pregnant too to have some relaxation time. I just used a cd never went to classes or anything.


----------



## Bibliophile

That's the way it would have to go for me... (a cd) My friend had her now 2 year old without any drugs and the people in the hospital said they'd NEVER seen anyone go without drugs before. Everyone here does everything the same way. Contraction. Epidural. Which is totally fine if that's what you really want. But it means there's not much choice for me. Lol.


----------



## ljo1984

I was just gonna say are you from the US and just noticed you are lol. I watch some us birth programmes and find it very sad how drs run the wards and as you say epidurals all round, which inevitable lead to increase risk of c sections or forceps. It's madness I'm shouting at the tv all the time lol. Be active, relax and focus. Laying flat on your back does very little. If you want it natural then go for it, it's what women did all that time ago before drugs and drs!  girl power and all that ha ha. X


----------



## bookworm0901

I wanted to go without drugs but I couldn't. I always wondered if I could have if I hadn't had pitocin.


----------



## bookworm0901

Also, I didn't need pitocin at all!! I had gone in to natural labor 2 days before my due date. Pitocin is like epidurals, they give it to everyone to speed things up.


----------



## Bibliophile

That kind of stuff is infuriating! Yes, modern medicine has saved many, many mothers & babies. But if someone's not in danger... There's no reason to do anything.


----------



## ljo1984

Remember what pitocin labour was like, it'll make you realise natural is a walk in the park! I was on the drip with my first, didn't need it but they wanted to speed things up (grrrrrr) ended up with epidural which ment I couldn't move so that didn't help. With my second I was moving about and could get into a position I wanted and contractions a million times easier.


----------



## bookworm0901

ljo1984 said:


> Remember what pitocin labour was like, it'll make you realise natural is a walk in the park! I was on the drip with my first, didn't need it but they wanted to speed things up (grrrrrr) ended up with epidural which ment I couldn't move so that didn't help. With my second I was moving about and could get into a position I wanted and contractions a million times easier.

I've always wondered about this!!! My contractions were totally bearable until the pitocin! I had a good epidural though, could still feel pressure and contractions w.o pain.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh my epi was the same, I felt the fully dialated pressure etc. 
pitocin makes your contractions come quicker and stronger so you body doesn't have the chance to build its natural pain relief that's the difference when it's natural and your body does what it needs to do. Never again will I let them put me on that drip, lol.


----------



## Kuawen

Though I've never given birth this is something I've heard from so many women. I'm only just now starting to look into what kind of birthing experience I want but I do know that I don't want to be induced or have pitocin. If my baby is in no hurry then I sure won't be (I hope). 

I was born a preemie at 3.5 weeks early and DH stayed in the oven a full 1.5 weeks late. I hope that means our baby will be right on time ;)


----------



## Bibliophile

I found the hypnobirthing book & cd for $33. That's not bad at all! But I'll wait until we actually get a positive to get it. Lol.


----------



## Darlin65

This is why I love that I found my mw! The dr. I orig had was horrible and would not have told me about birthing balls or how a chiropractor can be used to turn a breech baby etc. We had planned a natural water birth. My reasons for choosing was the water is supposed to help ease the pains/pressure and reduce your risk of tearing esp. if you couple it with per, massage. The mw wanted me to move and do things. I went in to just try to have LO turned and the nurses about had a cow I didn't want to stay in bed because I wanted to sit on the birthing ball because it helped my sciatica.

BIRTHING BALLS ARE AMAZEBALLS! I even took mine in the bathroom and sat on it while doing my hair and make up. Bring your own if you can. The height of the one at the hospital was wrong and it didn't have enough air so it didn't help my back :(


----------



## ljo1984

Yep I spent my second labour on the birth ball at home. All my contractions were in my pelvis and thighs (felt very odd lol) so the ball was a life saver ha ha


----------



## Bibliophile

I hate picking docs. The only place that has midwives around here is also the place I went to when I had my m/cs a few years ago and there's a nice list in my chart of all the people I flat out refuse to see unless it's a dire emergency. Lol. But I do like that they have records of all the tests that were done then.


----------



## Darlin65

My mw office is the only one around too. They are very rare here in the US. Mine has a dr. at the head of the practice for csection and emergencies and he is just as amazing as the mws :)


----------



## Bibliophile

That's good. :)


----------



## Bibliophile

It's June! Only 29 & a half days to wait. (Lol.) Though I won't ovulate until the middle of July anyway. How are you all feeling?


----------



## Darlin65

Ugh, having mixed feelings. Excited for July but frustrated my chemical pushed my ov out so far in July. Now I will be ovulating the week before our Honeymoon. I was really hoping to ovulate earlier so I could get a :bfp: on vacation or to actually ovulate on our honeymoon so we could conceive while gone :(


----------



## ljo1984

I'll swap you my ovulation lol I'll be about a week into July mine has come forward with dodgy cycles and all so it's making me seriously doubt starting in July now! Argh lol


----------



## Darlin65

I should Ovulate on around the 14th and then we fly out the 19th and come back the 28th. I understand cycle frustration. With the mc in Dec/Jan and then the chemical last cycle I'm very concerned what July will hold for us. I can't keep getting these :bfp:'s for them to turn out to me nothing :(


----------



## bookworm0901

I wanna stay in this group but I changed it to June! :( I'm in my fertile period right now. I don't want to be rude since you guys are all waiting so I'm still going to silently stalk. And since it probably won't happen for me the first month, ill be in the same boat with you guys when you start in July!


----------



## ljo1984

Good luck bookworm 

I know what you mean about MC and chemicals, I've had both, but hold in there you will get there. Xx


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeeek mega excited!! There's a new service in the uk called one to one midwives so instead of seeing community midwives then different ones in hospital/home you can get an independent mw experience but without the hefty bill as it is funded by Nhs. I emailed them as I found out they are now available in the next city along from us and they said they are available to women in Leeds where I live nd to contact them I need their service! So so excited about this! I would see the same mw from booking in to labour and birth and upto 6 weeks post birth. So glad I can have just one mw who will know everything I want inside out, none of that uncomfortable feeling/dread about what mw you'll end up with in labour. Now just need to get a bun in the oven  eeeeeeeeeek that is all lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

They make you see lots of different ones? Wow. Even in practices with lots of doctors, usually you see the same one here.


----------



## wtbmummy

:hi: everyone

Well I have some good news :happydance: In are not wanting to wait and being a bit lacks some times looks like we will be skipping TTC as I am actually 4weeks 3days pg :happydance: I'm sure it wont be long until I see you lovely ladies over in the pregnancy roms. Take care girlies. :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Ooooooo congratulations 

At our practice we have one me but obviously if she's on leave I'd see someone covering. Labour and birth you have different mw's (you will ever have met them) then post care its who ever is on rota that day. There wanting this one to one mw care to be standard over here in the future it's only available in certain areas at the moment so woo hoo to be living in one ha ha.


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats! We seem to be losing people quickly already! Haha!

That's interesting. Unless there's an emergency or the doc/mw you've been seeing is on vacation, you see them for the office visits as well as the birth.


----------



## ljo1984

You pay for your care/insurance though don't you? This is what you get with nhs lol but this is how they want maternity care to be (i think they said by 2020) so its beging to be introduced.


----------



## Darlin65

Here at my mw practice there are 3 mw they like to see all 3 a different one each time. Then when you go into labor you get whichever one is on call :winkwink: I didn't mind that but I liked all of them :haha: When I was at the actual Dr. before switching practices I would see her or the np and I hated them both. They screwed up so much of my care though including my blood type. I don't know how they haven't been sued for malpractice :dohh:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations wtbmummy!!! It's exciting to see ladies getting their bfp's so quickly!


----------



## Darlin65

wtbmummy said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Well I have some good news :happydance: In are not wanting to wait and being a bit lacks some times looks like we will be skipping TTC as I am actually 4weeks 3days pg :happydance: I'm sure it wont be long until I see you lovely ladies over in the pregnancy roms. Take care girlies. :hugs:

Very exciting! I thought I had said congrats already but I got distracted by LO sry :dohh: 

Happy and Healthy 9months! :happydance:


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah, we do have to pay for it. A lot, actually. :( Not to get into politics... But right now, through hubby's private insurance, it's $600 a month to have me on it. That's just for me (his is another $300ish, I think). And it's still a hefty chunk to get anything done. If everything goes into effect like they've been saying it will next year, I'll pay less than $100..... Can't. Wait.


----------



## Peggy80

Congrats wtbmummy, and good luck bookworm!

The 1 to 1 thing sounds great, don't think it covers my area though.
With DS I seemed to see a different midwife each appt, and then in hospital I had 3 different ones! I got induced so I was in 24 hours before ds arrived!

The worst bit was that I had the third one right at the end, I'd had the same one 2nd most of the day and then she had to leave just as it was getting interesting :haha:

I've also worked out that I'm going to be ovulating right at the end of July so still got a while to go :growlmad:


----------



## ljo1984

Meh wish I was ovulating end of July! I have it on my app as 10th at the moment cause stupid AF turned up a week early! If only I could make it like two week later! Lol I'm using my fertility monitor this month to pin point ovulation after the last two months with a week of positive ovulation tests!! Madness. If I ovulate that early in July I think I might wait until August, just to avoid birthday clashes with nieces and nephews!! Lol.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm supposed to ov July 14thish. I wish I could push it out just over a week more for when we are on our honeymoon :( Oh well I told DH I am testing while we are on our honeymoon then :haha: He said it was fine though so I am going to order a bunch of frers off amazon before we go :winkwink:


----------



## ljo1984

Lol I keep wanting to go buy supplies (tests ha ha)
Just been reading online that ibuprofen can delay ovulation! I'm gonna experiment this month ha ha! So gonna start taking it regular, a study showed it delayed it for upto 5 days!! Might get a bit better on track to where I originally was if it works.


----------



## bookworm0901

Just in case you didn't know, no ibuprofen after ovulation!! It could hurt the baby. :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Lol I know! I'm only trying it this month, while not ttc to see if it works and pushes things back a bit to where they should be.


----------



## Peggy80

ljo1984 said:


> Meh wish I was ovulating end of July! I have it on my app as 10th at the moment cause stupid AF turned up a week early! If only I could make it like two week later! Lol I'm using my fertility monitor this month to pin point ovulation after the last two months with a week of positive ovulation tests!! Madness. If I ovulate that early in July I think I might wait until August, just to avoid birthday clashes with nieces and nephews!! Lol.

Lol, i just want to get started now!!!:haha:

I'm going to try not to buy any tests as I'll just end up wasting them by using them too early :nope: but we'll see how long that lasts for :blush:


----------



## Bibliophile

I have a bunch of internet cheapies just waiting patiently in a drawer. Lol. 
Interesting on the ibuprofen. Let us know how that works. :)


----------



## SazzleR

Hi ladies :wave:

I know you guys have been chatting for a while but would you mind if I crashed your thread? We will be TTC no. 2 from July although my current cycles put us at late July (fertile from around 23rd probably) but having said that, my cycles haven't been spot on since I stopped BF DS. 

We got pregnant on the first cycle with DS so if we are ridiculously lucky & the same happens this time, we should have bang on a 3 yr age gap :) I'd love, love, love a girl next time but I know DS would much prefer a little brother so one of us will be happy :haha: 

Now it's June, I'm gonna get on eBay & order my IC tests. I used a LOT of them in first tri last time cos I had very few symptoms so was never quite convinced until my 12 week scan! I also plan to start on folic acid once AF shoes her face, so I have a good month's supply inside me before TTC :)

Hope to get to know you all a bit better over the next few weeks x


----------



## Peggy80

Hi SazzleR! :hi:
Yey for someone else at the end of July!

I'll be happy with either another boy or a girl really. Although I think a boy would be easier, I have recently been thinking it would be nice to have a girl :cloud9:


----------



## Kuawen

Welcome SazzleR!


----------



## SazzleR

Peggy80 said:


> I'll be happy with either another boy or a girl really. Although I think a boy would be easier, I have recently been thinking it would be nice to have a girl :cloud9:

A boy would certainly be easier as they could play together & fight/play football etc. with each other! :haha: And cheaper I suppose! But poor baby no. 2 will never get to wear anything new until he's about 2 yrs old!


----------



## Peggy80

SazzleR said:


> Peggy80 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be happy with either another boy or a girl really. Although I think a boy would be easier, I have recently been thinking it would be nice to have a girl :cloud9:
> 
> A boy would certainly be easier as they could play together & fight/play football etc. with each other! :haha: And cheaper I suppose! But poor baby no. 2 will never get to wear anything new until he's about 2 yrs old!Click to expand...

Exactly! As for clothes though most of Thomas's clothes are hardly worn as he's grown so quick! He's been in 9-12 months size for a couple of months now and he's only just 6 months :shock:

So thinking about it, if we have a girl she might have to dress as a tom boy so we get some wear out of them :haha:


----------



## Kuawen

I'm not sure if I rightfully belong in this thread anymore because DH and I have decided to begin TTC over a month earlier than was originally planned. Our chances are really slim of getting pg the first cycle so then we'd be back to July but we just can't make ourselves wait any longer. 

But I've really grown to like you ladies and don't want to have to leave the thread! :cry:


----------



## bookworm0901

Kuawen said:


> I'm not sure if I rightfully belong in this thread anymore because DH and I have decided to begin TTC over a month earlier than was originally planned. Our chances are really slim of getting pg the first cycle so then we'd be back to July but we just can't make ourselves wait any longer.
> 
> But I've really grown to like you ladies and don't want to have to leave the thread! :cry:

Same situation for me! We can band together. ;) if we are both out for June we will be back to where we started. I should know pretty early since I'm ovulating right now.


----------



## ljo1984

My fertility monitor asked for first test stick this morning and came back low fertility, possible I ovulated earlier last month seen as I got AF a week early (usually cd17 for me) if I was gonna ovulate cd 14 then should of read high I'd of thought. I've took ibuprofen (regular doses 4 times in last 24 hours, gonna carry that on although I'll forget a few times I'm sure lol I like an experiment though. Really really hope I can push July back I'll defo be trying then, so so broody!


----------



## Peggy80

Good luck with the ibuprofen, not heard that about it putting back o before, interesting experiment!

Good luck to kuawen too!

I'm so ready to start now, but stuck with July because of the scuba diving. :baby:


----------



## ljo1984

I got a high on fertility monitor today so might not work! Urgh, we'll see. X


----------



## Bibliophile

:( Hope it works!


----------



## Loulou888

Hi ladies can I join? We are planning July and according to ff I ovulate towards the end of July which is fine with me as we will be going on our pre honey moon lol. My cycles are regular after coming of bc in January. We get married end of September and I know most don't advise to try before but feel I have waited long enough. With those of you who have expired pregnancy before did you much in the first couple of months? I mean there's a slim chance I will fall first time but just in case it would be good to know. Nice to meet you all


----------



## ljo1984

I was two months first two times 8 month with my youngest grrrr. My sil fell on first month with both!! So totally possible. X


----------



## Loulou888

Derek exciting and scary! How bug of a bump do you get in the first couple of months?


----------



## Loulou888

*That was meant to be eeek not Derek


----------



## Peggy80

Not much of a bump in the first few months, maybe just a little bit of bloat, you should be fine for your wedding, although you might get nausea which may not be great for the big day?


----------



## Loulou888

Mmm I'm really hoping it would have passed by then but I don't know? I just don't know if I could wait any longer as I have been scanning this site for a couple of years waiting for thins year exciment may just get the better of me. Are you trying in july?


----------



## ljo1984

Not much just baby bloat  I had a bit of a bump at 16 week with youngest but you do pop sooner in subsequent pregnancies. Can't wait for a bump again eeeeek. I'm maid of honour at my friends wedding in oct and not worried, dress should be more than fine if I did get pregnant next month


----------



## Loulou888

That's good to know then thank you  good luck for next month then!,  x


----------



## louloubabs

Me, me, me! :D Can I join please?

Hubby and I were planning on starting TTC at the end of this month as I had my back operation (caudal epidural for sciatica caused by bulging disc) scheduled for 20th of this month so I'd be able to come off my painkillers. Then I got offered a job I have reallllly wanted for ages but the induction course is over that date.

So I had to reschedule my operation and they think it'll be in July now. As soon as it's done I should be able to stop taking the painkillers straight away (30/500 solpadeine 8 times a day) and we can get to it!!!

Yipee!!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

I've just realised - I think the OP has left us as she has her BFP earlier than planned :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bless her - how exciting!

I'll start a new thread so that we can keep it updated if that's ok with everyone?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi to the new ladies!


----------



## louloubabs

I've put the new people that wanted to join on here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/waiting-to-try/1885537-july-2013-wtters.html#post27781027

At least then we can keep it updated :)

Getting so excited now - it's like NEXT MONTH!!!! :D And my stash of OPK's and HPT's arrived this morning!! 



XxX:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







973522_10151504010914403_1211637196_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ljo1984

^^ omg you must of spent a small fortune lol


----------



## louloubabs

It came to £60 :blush:

Still, I'm hoping I won't need to buy anymore.... Fingers crossed!

Haha.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Not too bad then really if you think about how much boots etc charge for stuff!! Where did you buy from lol, for future reference! Keep wanting to go into superdrug when I got shopping (love their tests) but managed to hold off so far! Will need digis and cheapies too ha ha. X


----------



## louloubabs

I got it all from Home Health UK. They do a pack of 100 OPK's and IC preg tests for £13!! And you can choose how many of each you have. I got 80 OPK's and 20 HPT's. Then got some Clearblue OPK's too just to check when I get the + on the cheapie OPK's and Clearblue Digis and FRER's for when I get a + on the IC HPT's. And a new thermometer. I compared their prices for the FRERs and Clearblues with Boots etc and they were loads cheaper!

For example, in Boots, the 20 pack of Clearblue OPK's was £37.59 and with Home Health UK was £27.99!! Almost a tenner saved just on that one product! Ordered yesterday lunchtime and it all arrived this morning :D

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/ovulation-tests.htm

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

Should add, the IC's (OPK's and HPT's) are the same ones I used when TTC #2 and they worked fine so wanted to make sure I got the same ones again for this time ;)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Oooo will have a look later  the one step ic tests were not my friend last time!! Didn't even get a faint line until 4-5 days after I had positives on another brand!! Lol like the ovulation ones though. 
Wonder if they do the fertility monitor sticks amazon cheapest so far at £20.


----------



## ljo1984

Just read your sigi too!! We so need to be ttc buddies lol, third babies, home birthers (although was transferred with my attempt (b*****ds!!) but will do it next time) and I'd soooooo love to be a doula!! But there's not much money in it though I've been told! So I'm holding out for the day oh let's me be a SAHM lol. X


----------



## ljo1984

I'm a nurse so could top up to midwifery but I don't like all the nhs guidelines and its a masters degree n no chance!! Lol


----------



## louloubabs

Haha! Wow, yeah we should be :D There's not a huge amount of money in Doula'ing unfortunately but it's fun :D I also work for a cruise company selling holidays otherwise I'd be skint! Lol! Hopefully we can be bump buddies too!!

They do sell the sticks for the monitor - £12.99 for 7, £19.49 for 10 or £27.99 for 20 but have seen them on Amazon for £19.99 for the 20 pack so def cheaper with Amazon! :) 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Darlin65

ljo1984 said:


> I'm a nurse so could top up to midwifery but I don't like all the nhs guidelines and its a masters degree n no chance!! Lol

I've considered midwifery too but yes lots of school. Decided on lactation consultant :winkwink: I have to wait for DH to finish school first and then it's mine turn :haha: we just can't afford both at the same time.


----------



## louloubabs

I too looked at midwifery but the course is a looooong time (I'm in my early thirties so feel like I'm waaaay past schooling time). I also don't agree with some of the protocol in the midwifery world but a lot of the midwives probably don't either - they just have to go with it.... :(

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

It would be 18 month for me as it'll be post graduate (top up) but now it's masters urgh I think not! 
I doubt nursing (shift work) would go well with being a doula! If someone went into labour and I'm due at work! I'm buggered lol. 

So water or land Lou?? What's your method ha ha, my pool is still in loft for next attempt. X


----------



## louloubabs

Water all the way for me :)

This was last time.... although I only just got into the water as he popped out. Sorry about all the blood :p It looks worse than it is...:blush:



XxX:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Rafey.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## louloubabs

Nice cleavage shot too :blush:

I have my husband to blame for that. Haha!

I kept my pool too - just need to get a new liner for it :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Darlin65

I'm really hoping the hospital has the waterproof monitoring equipment by the time I go into labor so I can water birth like I wanted to with DS. Here if you vbac you need constant monitoring.


----------



## louloubabs

Fingers crossed for you Darlin :)

I know of some ladies here in the UK that have VBAC'd at home but may be different here than it is over the pond?

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Darlin65

I won't be doing a home birth (although I would have loved to before) because we live way too far from the hospital if anything were to happen. It's about 45min away. I'm just not comfortable with it. I do see a mw though which is rare here. It's the only mw practice for a ways. They have problems letting the hospital give them the ability to do certain things. If it were up to them it would prob be way more relaxed. They've tried to get gas and air too but they just can't get the hospital to approve it.


----------



## ljo1984

Blood in water always looks drastic lol, fab pic. Are you on the homebirthers fb group? I'm on there, doesn't help my broody state but because of it I want to encapsulate my placenta and use cord ties next time ha ha!


----------



## louloubabs

Darlin65 said:


> I won't be doing a home birth (although I would have loved to before) because we live way too far from the hospital if anything were to happen. It's about 45min away. I'm just not comfortable with it. I do see a mw though which is rare here. It's the only mw practice for a ways. They have problems letting the hospital give them the ability to do certain things. If it were up to them it would prob be way more relaxed. They've tried to get gas and air too but they just can't get the hospital to approve it.

Completely understand. We live literally 5 mins from the hospital so we felt pretty 'safe'. If I lived the distance you do, it would have definitley played a bigger part in my decision :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

ljo1984 said:


> Blood in water always looks drastic lol, fab pic. Are you on the homebirthers fb group? I'm on there, doesn't help my broody state but because of it I want to encapsulate my placenta and use cord ties next time ha ha!

Oooooh, there was something on This Morning this week about encapsulating placentas :D

Is it the Homebirth UK Group? I'm in that one :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

It's homebirthers and hopefuls its a closed group (they have an open one too) 
Yeh I watched it on I player!! That journalist! What a nob ha ha and she was just anoying in general with her manarisms etc. hated her! 
I've not broached the subject of placentas with oh yet he will think I've lost the plot and be totally grossed out! So will wait till I'm actually pregnant! Ha ha


----------



## ljo1984

Oh I'm a 5 min journey too ( and I did transfer last time) so I also feel safe, rubbish your so far away :-(


----------



## Darlin65

There is one like 25min away but I DO BOT feel comfortable using that hospital. Know women who have had so many things go wrong. Here dr.s and miw are basically assigned to certain hospitals and only allowed to deliver there. My mw is not assigned to that other hospital anyway.

I've considered encapsulating placenta but remind me ladies why do we do it? It's been so long since I've read about it and there was no way I could afford it with DS.


----------



## ljo1984

Lol it helps milk supply, reduces pnd risk, full of goodness to ensure a quick recovery post birth, reduces bleeding time too apparently. There's probably more too.


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah the helping milk supply was the main reason I was interested in it lol


----------



## louloubabs

It does all sound fab but being a vegetarian for many years, I just don't think I could do it. Lol. I could definitely do with something to help my milk supply though :/

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Mmmmmm yeh a tough one!! Buuuut I suppose its different to eating meat as firstly its not an animal being killed, it's from you and if its emcapsulated you won't taste anything. But yeh I can see your dilemma on that one. X


----------



## pinklizzy

I'd love to have a homebirth next time, or at least spend most of my labour at home rather than in the hospital ward toilet on my own like with DD!!
I'm concerned about having another little breech baby though, not sure how likely it is but it's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## ljo1984

Fab you had her natural though! Not sure on odds on it being recurrent though but sure it'd be very rare right?? X


----------



## ljo1984

Shit shit shit!!! Just been to loo at work and I've some ewcm starting them bamb it hit me! I didn't bloody do my monitor this morning!! Ffs! It's cause my youngest was awake and I was rushing to get ready for work! Really hope I havnt missed surge I need to know what's going on this month!! X


----------



## louloubabs

Eeeeeeeeeep!! Hehe.

I'm not too sure about breech being recurrent either. Rafe was breech up until about 34 weeks then turned round.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Darlin65

I'm guessing breech varies from child to child. DS was breech and the only reason for my c-section. They said I am a perfect candidate for a vbac now :thumbup:


----------



## louloubabs

That's fab news :D 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## SazzleR

Wow! Lots been going on in the couple of days I've not checked in! You girls are a chatty bunch :D

I'm toying with the idea of a home birth this next time. I didn't have a bad birth in hospital compared to some ladies' stories you hear, especially on here, but there were a few things I wasn't happy with. I also hated the night on the post-natal ward on my own. Felt so alone :cry: So would much rather be at home. But DH isn't keen on the idea in case something went wrong. But we are 10 mins by car to the hospital. Less at night or in an ambulance. I think I'll convince him but I need to be 100% first. I'd love for my mum to be there next time too. She wasn't at the first labour but I'd like her to share it, since she didn't ever get a good birth experience with either me or my sister. Just hope labour no. 2 is as quick & relatively easy as labour no. 1. FX'd!


----------



## louloubabs

SazzleR said:


> Wow! Lots been going on in the couple of days I've not checked in! You girls are a chatty bunch :D
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a home birth this next time. I didn't have a bad birth in hospital compared to some ladies' stories you hear, especially on here, but there were a few things I wasn't happy with. I also hated the night on the post-natal ward on my own. Felt so alone :cry: So would much rather be at home. But DH isn't keen on the idea in case something went wrong. But we are 10 mins by car to the hospital. Less at night or in an ambulance. I think I'll convince him but I need to be 100% first. I'd love for my mum to be there next time too. She wasn't at the first labour but I'd like her to share it, since she didn't ever get a good birth experience with either me or my sister. Just hope labour no. 2 is as quick & relatively easy as labour no. 1. FX'd!

I had my mum at my second birth too at home. It was lovely and I think she loved every second of it :) I'll definitely be asking her to come next time too :) She only lives 2 doors from me now so can get here pretty quick (she's also a nurse which is pretty darn handy ;)).

I too hated the first night alone in hospital after having my first :( Was hiding under the blankets texting my husband like a naughty school girl as it was before you were allowed to use phones in the hospital. I think they're a bit more relaxed about it now :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Peggy80

My DH was allowed to stay in with me, we ended up staying in a week and he was there every night with me after the birth. The only night he wasn't allowed was the first night, as I was induced in the evening, he was only allowed to stay once I was in established labour.

Different rules for different trusts I guess :shrug:

As Thomas was born at 8 pm, I'd have hated it if DH had to have left!


----------



## bookworm0901

Can't imagine daddy having to leave!! It's not that way in the states. I would definitely find a way to get him to stay!!


----------



## Darlin65

I would be very angry if DH had to leave. I mean for god's sake he put him there! :haha: Bret was there from the moment we went in to try and turn Logan until we packed up and left 5days later after my c-section.


----------



## ljo1984

SazzleR DO IT 

Dh had to leave, we got to the ward at 10pm with my first and told me to ask him I leave!!! Was very rude seen as I had just got to the ward! It was a bay so totally understand privacy and dignity ( been a nurse) after my transfer with youngest (into a side room) we had all day then he had to go home anyway cause of our eldest.

I quite enjoyed having alone time with the baby second time though, was quite nice. But looking forward to just staying at home with my girls, my mum will be there, DH and my best friend from New Zealand is coming home for the event  can't wait.


----------



## SazzleR

louloubabs said:


> I had my mum at my second birth too at home. It was lovely and I think she loved every second of it :) I'll definitely be asking her to come next time too :) She only lives 2 doors from me now so can get here pretty quick (she's also a nurse which is pretty darn handy ;)).
> 
> I too hated the first night alone in hospital after having my first :( Was hiding under the blankets texting my husband like a naughty school girl as it was before you were allowed to use phones in the hospital. I think they're a bit more relaxed about it now :)
> 
> XxX:kiss:

Unfortunately, my mum lives an hour away :( My first labour was only 7 & half hours from start to finish, so I'd have to get her here as quickly as possible when anything started. She is also a big worrier so I don't know if being there would be good or bad for her, really!

Rex was born at 7.40am & I stayed on the labour ward until 11.30am then went down to the ward. Fathers & partners are only allowed on the ward from 12-7pm so after 7pm I was left alone for the night. I was terrified! I had no idea what I was doing with a newborn baby & was hurting from labour. I don't want to go through that again. I know our hospital does let you go after 6 hours with subsequent babies but if baby no. 2 came at night, I'd have to stay til morning & I just don't want to be on my own at all :( I don't want to leave Rex either :(


----------



## ljo1984

Really do look into HB you will have an amazing experience, plus you won't have to leave anyone. Xx


----------



## pinklizzy

I had to spend most of my labour on my own :( I wasn't on an actual labour ward so my OH had to leave after the visiting hours and they sent him home at about 8.30pm-my waters broke at 1am and he and my mum only just made it to the hospital, it's a 40min drive and she was born at 2.21am!
I was so lonely and scared on my own, with the horrible midwives telling me to stay in bed and not to disturb anyone else!


----------



## ljo1984

That's awful telling you to lay down and be quiet!! Wtf!


----------



## louloubabs

SazzleR said:


> louloubabs said:
> 
> 
> I had my mum at my second birth too at home. It was lovely and I think she loved every second of it :) I'll definitely be asking her to come next time too :) She only lives 2 doors from me now so can get here pretty quick (she's also a nurse which is pretty darn handy ;)).
> 
> I too hated the first night alone in hospital after having my first :( Was hiding under the blankets texting my husband like a naughty school girl as it was before you were allowed to use phones in the hospital. I think they're a bit more relaxed about it now :)
> 
> XxX:kiss:
> 
> Unfortunately, my mum lives an hour away :( My first labour was only 7 & half hours from start to finish, so I'd have to get her here as quickly as possible when anything started. She is also a big worrier so I don't know if being there would be good or bad for her, really!
> 
> Rex was born at 7.40am & I stayed on the labour ward until 11.30am then went down to the ward. Fathers & partners are only allowed on the ward from 12-7pm so after 7pm I was left alone for the night. I was terrified! I had no idea what I was doing with a newborn baby & was hurting from labour. I don't want to go through that again. I know our hospital does let you go after 6 hours with subsequent babies but if baby no. 2 came at night, I'd have to stay til morning & I just don't want to be on my own at all :( I don't want to leave Rex either :(Click to expand...

My mum was an hour away too for my last birth (she's moved since) and I only had a 4 hour labour! Lol. I had a feeling it'd be quite quick though as my first contraction came then the next one was only 2 mins later, then the next was 2 mins later too. I thought it was funny and spent the first 10 mins in the bedroom giggling while my DH was going 'why are they coming so quick?????!!!':haha:

I called her pretty much straight away (it was 1am) and she came right on over.

With my first, she was born at 9pm in the hospital and after I'd been cleaned up, they said DH had to leave :( It was horrible. I discharged myself the next day coz they wanted me to stay in even longer.....:shrug:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

pinklizzy said:


> I had to spend most of my labour on my own :( I wasn't on an actual labour ward so my OH had to leave after the visiting hours and they sent him home at about 8.30pm-my waters broke at 1am and he and my mum only just made it to the hospital, it's a 40min drive and she was born at 2.21am!
> I was so lonely and scared on my own, with the horrible midwives telling me to stay in bed and not to disturb anyone else!

That was exactly what put me off wanting another hospital birth :/ Giving birth to a back to back baby with an epi that hadn't worked and a midwife saying to me in the middle of a contraction 'Ooooh, what's wrong?' in a really fake sympathetic voice :growlmad:

Lots of other things too but that was just one of them.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

I think I'm sold on ttc July lol, although I'm on a hen do 12-14th so hopefully won't clash I'd ovulation does take a bit longer this month. What will be will be and all that. X


----------



## ljo1984

So my ibuprofen experiment did............. Nothing!!! Ha ha ha I got my egg on fertility monitor just now meaning I'll ovulate same as usual lol! I had take. Quite alot last two days too as had really bad headaches at work! Oh well! Been alot better just using the monitor though! Opk's stressed me out the last two months.
Taking vit b6 to 'try' lengthen my LP from 12 to hopefully 14 but if not never mind.


----------



## Darlin65

I think I am getting cold feet about July :blush: DH basically said we could ntnp this month and I freaked out and was like NoNoNo! :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I'm the same! I was all for it the other day but after few month of no ovulation psi s then two month of screwed up opk's I not have what feels like ov pains starting on the left! (It should be right side this month!) now I never get pains on right only on the left (every other month) but think my body must have been on egg strike! I've never had a bfp when ovulating on right side, I've had 4 (chemical nov 2010 too) from the left after ovulation pain. So convinced my right side is something wrong, blockage, not releasing egg! I don't know, just something. So if that's all the case and I'm now working again lol, and left is releasing this month then nothing will come of it July anyway! Aug I can't do as will be due beginning of may (nephews birthdays 28th April and 4th may) but too close for me lol and then next chance with left side is 17 weeks away early oct :-( I'm gutted if that's the case cause I'm defo convinced ovulation pains on left are coming and I've been convinced for couple years now my right side is buggered ha ha. But oct gives me end of June DD which is what I originally wanted (June/July) hate ttc dilemmas! Sorry for the essay lol


----------



## louloubabs

Hehe, aww. I think my ovaries are just lazy.... I get positive OPK's for up to 5 days sometimes where my overy says it's gonna release an egg then just can't be bothered.... I wonder if one of my ovaries is blocked or something and that's why my cycles are so long. I've heard that if one of your ovaries isn't releasing an egg, the other ovary 'passes' it an egg to release!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I heard that too but defo only get pains on one side every other month, n then only getting bfp's on left sided months! I'm probably just over thinking lol. Yeh I've had that before where it takes a few surges before eggs are released! So frustrating! Xx


----------



## louloubabs

Stupid ovaries that we have ;) Haha.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi ladies, need some advice! I'm just back from the GP, I went because I've been feeling dizzy/nauseous for the last 5 days. I've got some anti-sickness tablets to take now and finger crossed they work but she wants me to take a pregnancy test just in case. 
I am fairly sure I'm not pregnat, although we haven't been all that careful as it gets closer to our TTC date ;) I had AF last week so thought it was pretty unlikely/impossible?
Anyways, when would be the earliest I could take a test? Do I need to wait until tomorrow morning?


----------



## louloubabs

You could do one now I reckon as with those symptoms you'd have to be at a stage where you would get + I think. But if you had AF last week I would think you'd only just be ovulating around now (assuming you have a 28 day-ish cycle).

Was it a normal period or could it have been implantation? :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## ljo1984

Personally if AF (and it was normal) came last week I wouldn't even bother! But if you still want to double check then you can do one any time, you won't of ovulated yet so no chance this month but if you were pregnant from last cycle and had a light bleed then it would be positive any time of day now. Sure you won't be though if it was normal AF bleeding lol.


----------



## pinklizzy

Thank you!
I'm sure I'm not pregnant at all but I think she wanted me to be totally sure as the tablets she's prescribed could cause a miscarriage. I also need to use contraception for the entire time I'm on them so I'm hoping whatever is causing this horrible sickness clears up soon!


----------



## louloubabs

Hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bibliophile

ljo1984 said:


> So my ibuprofen experiment did............. Nothing!!! Ha ha ha I got my egg on fertility monitor just now meaning I'll ovulate same as usual lol! I had take. Quite alot last two days too as had really bad headaches at work! Oh well! Been alot better just using the monitor though! Opk's stressed me out the last two months.
> Taking vit b6 to 'try' lengthen my LP from 12 to hopefully 14 but if not never mind.

Awww. :( Sorry it didn't work!



Darlin65 said:


> I think I am getting cold feet about July :blush: DH basically said we could ntnp this month and I freaked out and was like NoNoNo! :haha:

Hahaha! Me too. I'm mostly trying not to actually think about it, honestly. Lol. Cause.... Unless there's a real reason (like hubby getting a job offer. Which unfortunately/fortunately, could happen- we just moved & don't want to do it again), I am not putting it off anymore. 



pinklizzy said:


> Thank you!
> I'm sure I'm not pregnant at all but I think she wanted me to be totally sure as the tablets she's prescribed could cause a miscarriage. I also need to use contraception for the entire time I'm on them so I'm hoping whatever is causing this horrible sickness clears up soon!

Test away! Hope this clears up fast!


----------



## ljo1984

So my I'm defo getting ovulation pains hasn't happened! Felt so heavy earlier n since I had a shower earlier- nothing. Who knows! I'll be ttc next month then, then month off for aug unless by some mirical I ovulate like 2-3 weeks late! Yeh right.


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hope everyone is well! I've been off of the forums for a while now and can't believe July is so close! I've been very busy with moving offices at work and life in general so the broodiness did ease a little. I must admit not coming on B&B does help a little bit as I was able to distract myself! It's weird a few months ago I couldn't stop thinking about babies but recently it hasn't been so dominating. I still talk about it and think about it all the time but I'm not searching the internet for pushchairs as much lol. We went to Blackpool for a few days last week though and there were babies EVERYWHERE and I did feel the usual pang. 

I actual feel quite nervous now that it's getting closer! We went to see our friends' 5 week old baby last week and she was lovely and I did want to have one of my own but it all seemed very real seeing her parents tired etc and thinking 'this could be us at this time next year'. I hope it is us this time next year, don't get me wrong, but it's more real now that we get closer not just a dream that feels like it won't happen. At the beginning of the year it seemed sooo far away and now we are almost 3 weeks away! 

I don't think we're actually going to be actively try straight away, more NTNP as we're on holiday with my parents and I'm not sure how many opportunities we are going to get! Also, my cycles are still not regular (I'm not charting or anything just keeping track of the lengths) so am hoping this month the cycle will be shorter (last month was 38 days after coming off of the pill). 

Anyway, I'll have to have a read back now to see what's been happening with everyone!


----------



## Darlin65

Well ladies, I think I may be leaving the group. The closer we get and the more I think about it I just don't think I'm ready for LO#2 :nope: I was really excited and I would love to go through another pregnancy and cuddle a new baby but the reality of it has set in. I just would be run so ragged. It would be very tough with DH never being home (full time school and work) LO is starting to get into everything and I am thinking maybe it best until he is a little older (maybe after potty training :shrug:) It's a super tough decision but now when DH mentions it my stomach drops and a little bit of panic sets in. Going to talk to him about it tonight and see what he thinks. See if maybe he can convince me it will all be okay or not :haha:


----------



## louloubabs

Darlin65 said:


> Well ladies, I think I may be leaving the group. The closer we get and the more I think about it I just don't think I'm ready for LO#2 :nope: I was really excited and I would love to go through another pregnancy and cuddle a new baby but the reality of it has set in. I just would be run so ragged. It would be very tough with DH never being home (full time school and work) LO is starting to get into everything and I am thinking maybe it best until he is a little older (maybe after potty training :shrug:) It's a super tough decision but now when DH mentions it my stomach drops and a little bit of panic sets in. Going to talk to him about it tonight and see what he thinks. See if maybe he can convince me it will all be okay or not :haha:

Hehe, bless you :) You have to go with what you feel is right.

You know where we are hunni :flower:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## SazzleR

So why is it that the month before we TTC, my body starts to muck up?! AF was due last night/this morning & there's no sign! WTF?! I'm hoping its just stress delaying things cos the fertile dates for July worked perfectly with our holiday :dohh:


----------



## Darlin65

Guess I was a little wrong ladies . We started TTC this month! :rofl: Guess DH just couldn't resist :haha: Totally not planned. We were in bed talking about all of it after LO was in asleep in his room for the night. One thing led to another and...:blush: I'm not sure how confident I feel about this cycle. Esp since we skipped bd'ing last night cuz we were so exhausted. DH worked overtime and we had Logan's 1st swim lessons :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

Oooooo your so gonna get a bfp this cycle!! Lol


----------



## Darlin65

Maybe! :flower: I'm not using ic's or anything. Just gonna wait til next weekend and buy a 3pack of Frers off Amazon :winkwink: This is how DH wanted things. Just a very laid back approach. I have no clue when I did/will ov. I think based on cm and ov pains I am 2dpo tho :thumbup:


----------



## louloubabs

Yay!!! So excited for you Darlin :D

Whoop!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Peggy80

Yey! Think it's funny how everyone keeps going early, good luck!

I'm stuck with July though. :coffee:


----------



## ljo1984

I've reverted back to sept :-( so anoyed! If last two months cycles didn't screw up is not be debating it but really can't risk not fitting in my bridesmaid dress ha ha!


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow i've been away and missed lots, will have to read back. Hope all you ladies are ok! Final countdown is on! Two weeks to go. The butterflies are out in full force when I think this could potentially be last AF for 9 months!


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm still July, too. :) Hubby travels for his job and started talking about all the places he might be going the week I'm supposed to ovulate in July. Um... No, babe. You're not going anywhere that week! Lol.


----------



## Peggy80

Yes looks like my hubby will be away around my ovulation, so I'm thinking of going with him :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! That would be my plan, too, except that he has a big trade show the week AFTER that and I was going to go with him for part of that so we could go see his kids when it's done. Between all the pets and running my business, I can't leave twice in two weeks. :)


----------



## Peggy80

Bookworm!! If you're still stalking this thread congratulations, just noticed you're preggers!
Any tips for the rest of us?


----------



## bookworm0901

Peggy80 said:


> Bookworm!! If you're still stalking this thread congratulations, just noticed you're preggers!
> Any tips for the rest of us?

Thank you!! 

I wish I could give you the magic trick, but my experience just goes to show how random ttc can be!! With my son, I charted, used preseed and soft cups, used opks, BDed on the exactly perfect days using the SMEP in the good conceiving positions and laid with my legs in the air after BD....it took 3 months, which I know isn't long but it felt like it!!

This time I did nothing! No idea when I Oved, no charting, no preseed or soft cups, BD was kinda around when I thought ov would be but very random and I didn't even lay down for extra amount of time after BD or do any special positions and it happened the first month. 

This whole experience has been completely different than my first pregnancy, it's just crazy. 

Good luck ladies! No matter what you do, you will get your BFP in the end!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Well ladies, my little bean became an angel this week. :cry: I may be joining you in July after all unless I have to wait a bit longer. I hope we can all ttc together soon.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry bookworm... :hugs: I'm afraid my little bean became an angel too. I hope we both have sticky beans in July!


----------



## ljo1984

Ladies I'm so sorry for your losses, massive hugs to you both. Xx


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry, Bookworm. :(


----------



## bookworm0901

Kuawen said:


> I'm so sorry bookworm... :hugs: I'm afraid my little bean became an angel too. I hope we both have sticky beans in July!

I'm so sorry dear!! :hugs: praying for our sticky rainbows soon.


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: to you both, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Peggy80

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

